# Masonic Improvement: Creating A Vision And Goals



## JJones (Mar 5, 2017)

My latest blog post is in!

I hope everyone enjoys it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2017)

Very informative. Thank you Brother.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 20, 2018)

What happened to the blog? Starting a new one?


----------



## JJones (Feb 22, 2018)

Blake Bowden said:


> What happened to the blog? Starting a new one?



I did a rebrand of my blog in early January. I wanted it to better reflect the niche I found for myself.


----------

